# White powder in hooves...?



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

well i dont think its thrush, i think thrush is black. I have hard its calcium???? im not sure though.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

i dont know.. it doesnt smell very good. its like his hoof is crumbling.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Can you post a pic of his sole? Could be that his sole is shedding naturally or overgrown; could be a fungus. Generally when I see that on a sole, it means that that part of the sole is ready to come off and I pare it out. Until you have an answer or a farrier out, keep his feet clean, brush them with a stiff brush and spray with 50% applecider vinegar.

When were his feet last trimmed?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I believe it's just the sole shedding out. I see it on our mares often, depending on how much riding I do, how much callous they have built up, and the changes in weather from wet to very dry. If you just want to be safe, putting the apple cider vinegar or iodine on the sole will normally take care of any potential fungus.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Okay. He had his hooves trimmed about 5 or 6 weeks ago.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So, he's probably due for a trim. Ask your farrier when (s)he's out for sure, but in the meantime just maintain his hooves and you should be fine.


----------

